# Tips on Assembling the Critter Nation?



## Marilynx (Jun 1, 2015)

Back in June of 2015, when I got my CND, there was a thread on assembling the Critter Nation which was very helpful. In particular, there was a notation about something which kept the structure from warping in transit which needed to be removed before assembling, or it would not work correctly.

I'm not finding it -- I thought it was on a sticky in this section. Apparently, my Google-Fu isn't working today.

Can anyone assist me with the link to that thread, and any other tips?


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I did a forum search and couldn't find it. 
That said, I'd recommend 2 people and a rubber mallet. Also the thing that has to be removed probably referred to the plastic thingies that are put in the metal squares so they hold their shape. Mine came with instructions that were pretty easy to go by.


----------



## Marilynx (Jun 1, 2015)

artgecko said:


> I did a forum search and couldn't find it.
> That said, I'd recommend 2 people and a rubber mallet. Also the thing that has to be removed probably referred to the plastic thingies that are put in the metal squares so they hold their shape. Mine came with instructions that were pretty easy to go by.


I did a Forum search, also, and couldn't find it. Most annoying. Yes, the rubber mallet is highly useful. My husband put most of ours together on his own, but there were several points where two people were definitely needed.


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

I just set up my very first Critter Nation, a double unit. Yup, it's those red square plastic things.

I jotted down some notes if anyone is interested:
http://www.critternation.net/critter-nation-assembly.html


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

The red plastic things were so annoying. And I manged with one person for most of it but a rubber mallet was definitely my best friend.


----------



## Zoreo (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes, I'd say a rubber mallet is needed. And a friend! Plus, the little screwdriver that comes with the cage is junk, I'd definitely recommend using a better one. I think it took me about half an hour to put together (with my sister's help). Good luck! ;D


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

I've put together three DCNs now (one of those I helped dissemble), and I've managed all three on my own. Having a rubber mallet is definitely helpful! I don't have one and ended up using the base of a drill to give me the added umph I needed in a couple instances, most notably this past weekend when I brought the third DCN home. 

Definitely do remove the little plastic inserts they put in the holes. and make sure when you're assembling the bottom storage tray you use the mesh bottom with the wider spacing! I goofed that up on my very first one and had to take it all apart to fix.


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Also, was this the thread you were talking about: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?289433-My-Experience-putting-together-the-DCN-out-of-the-box


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

A rubber hammer! I could never have done it without one


----------



## OMR (Oct 20, 2013)

susb8383 said:


> I just set up my very first Critter Nation, a double unit. Yup, it's those red square plastic things.
> 
> I jotted down some notes if anyone is interested:
> http://www.critternation.net/critter-nation-assembly.html



Thanks everyone for the tips, especially subs8383 for the link to her notes! that's super helpful. I just got my DCN and looking forward to tackling setting it up this weekend.


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

I wish I would've seen this sooner! Today, my DCN came in the mail and my boyfriend and I put it together. We for SURE could've used a mallet but ended up using our body weight and got lucky.


----------

